# [SOLVED] Start PXE over IPv4/Ipv46...?



## MammothKing

Hey everyone! :smile: Let me start off by saying that I'm new to the forums so I'd like to send out a big "Good to meet you" out there to ya' guys So, let's get down to business; the issue I'm experiencing - stated in the title - is a frustrating one that began after a hard-shutdown occurred. My electricity went on the fritz for at least an hour and during that time, my computer was turned off. I do recall also pressing the power button a few times to test whether it was simple overheating but...long story short, this issue I'm facing came about thanks to the electricity going haywire.

I've been doing a little research and found that a PXE boot is essentially a LAN boot - would I be incorrect to believe this? Anyways, tasks I've recently been carrying out on the computer seemed to have suffered from delays and especially in gaming, I could notably see lag even when my FPS was above the 50 bench-mark. I think this is all down to the fact that the computer may be relying on my network to function (Perhaps because it booted from a network) and its speed may be linked to my network's speed. But, note, this is simply a hypothesis. 

What I truly want to know is how to revert my computer's boot settings back to it's original state and remove this minute delay for good. My computer had a very fast boot-up before but now...the 'Start PXE over IPv4/IPv6' has slowed it down as it looks for responses - e.g. 'No offer received', 'Time out response', etc...I also would like to know whether my computer's speed could've suffered as a result of this change. Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Start PXE over IPv4/Ipv46...?*

Your question isn't exactly clear. Can you boot your computer into Windows? 
The PXE boot is usually caused because the HDD is not recognized and the Bios goes through all of the boot devices (eg) Floppy, CD/DVD, and HDD and cannot find a boot file and then defaults to the last boot option the LAN. If you can boot into Windows then you just have to move the LAN boot option to the last boot option. 
Boot into *Setup* (Bios) go to *Boot Priorities* using your arrow keys move* LAN *to the last option in the *Boot Order*. It should read CD/DVD first, HDD second and everything else after.


----------



## SpywareDr

*Re: Start PXE over IPv4/Ipv46...?*

Webopedia: PXE


> PXE - Short for Pre-Boot Execution Environment. Pronounced pixie, PXE is one of the components of Intel's WfM specification. It allows a workstation to boot from a server on a network prior to booting the operating system on the local hard drive. A PXE-enabled workstation connects its NIC to the LAN via a jumper, which keeps the workstation connected to the network even when the power is off. Because a network administrator does not have to physically visit the specific workstation and manually boot it, operating systems and other software, such as diagnostic programs, can be loaded onto the device from a server over the network.
> 
> PXE is a mandatory element of the WfM specification. To be considered compliant, the PXE must be supported by the computer's BIOS and its NIC.


If this is your 'home' computer, have you tried resetting the CMOS/BIOS Setup to attempt booting from the local hard drive before PXE?

Note: When there is a problem with the internal hard drive, many computers will try to boot from PXE because it has been selected as a boot alternative.


----------



## MammothKing

*Re: Start PXE over IPv4/Ipv46...?*

I apologise for not making myself very clear  Well, what I want to know is how to stop it from booting from the LAN and thus, cut down on the amount of time spent during the start-up period. I know that I must change the Boot order but...I can't find it on my computer - or rather, the option doesn't come up (Btw, using a Zoostorm computer). And to answer your question Spunk, I can boot into Windows - the only issue is that it takes over a minute, which I hope to rectify. 

Spy - I haven't been able to get to the point where I can change all that...I'd love to learn how to do all that


----------



## LMiller7

*Re: Start PXE over IPv4/Ipv46...?*

I think you are making an invalid assumption. Booting from the network is possible only with a very specific network configuration involving a properly configured server. This isn't a simple thing to do.


----------



## SpywareDr

*Re: Start PXE over IPv4/Ipv46...?*



MammothKing said:


> Spy - I haven't been able to get to the point where I can change all that...I'd love to learn how to do all that


Power the system all the way down and wait a few seconds. Power the system back up and start tapping the [Del] (delete) key to gain access to the CMOS/BIOS Setup.


----------



## MammothKing

*Re: Start PXE over IPv4/Ipv46...?*

@Miller - Well, I have no idea then how this issue came about :|

@Spy - Unless powering the computer all the way down consists of simply shutting-down, the Del button yields no effect I'm afraid.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Start PXE over IPv4/Ipv46...?*

When you start your computer on the computer logo, or the POST screen (the black screen listing the hardware) there should be a quick message to* Press (key) to Enter Setup*. This key could be *Del, F2, F1 F8 *or* F10* depending on your computer. This will give you access to the *Bios*. Once in the Bios look for *Boot *or *Boot Priority.* Here, using your arrow keys, move *LAN* to the last option in the Boot Options.


----------



## MammothKing

*Re: Start PXE over IPv4/Ipv46...?*

There's no message I'm afraid - it's likely how my computer was programmed. During the start-up period, I've pressed all of those Function buttons (And the rest) several times each and unfortunately, no response each time :/


----------



## SpywareDr

*Re: Start PXE over IPv4/Ipv46...?*

What's the make and model of the motherboard?

If you don't know, what's the model number of the Zoostorm?


----------



## MammothKing

*Re: Start PXE over IPv4/Ipv46...?*

Yh, I'm not too computer-savvy I'm afraid...but I can provide the model number - it's 7876-0409/A


----------



## SpywareDr

*Re: Start PXE over IPv4/Ipv46...?*

Googling

7876-0409/A
7876-0409/A zoostorm
7876-0409/A motherboard​
didn't return anything useful. 

Any other model numbers?


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Start PXE over IPv4/Ipv46...?*

If you shut down the computer and open the side of the case. You can look on the Motherboard. There should be a model #. Probably *Foxcon xxx.xxx*
Or you can download Speccy and run that. Once it scans your computer, in Speccy go to *File/Publish Snapshot*. Copy the link and paste it into your next post.


----------



## MammothKing

*Re: Start PXE over IPv4/Ipv46...?*

Nevermind friends, I was able to get into the BIOS settings by first shutting down my computer and then before anything came up, pressed DEL numerous times (Kudos for those who recommended that). So, I was thus able to change the boot order and my irritating issue has now been resolved. Consider this solved!


----------



## SpywareDr

Excellent! :smile:


----------



## spunk.funk

Glad you got it sorted!


----------

